# Rally Stripes



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Could anyone tell me where I can get a rally stripe kit for my 06 GTO? I want the hood and rear only (not roof). Thanks.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

talk to alan SR he has a cool lookin' ride..He has some pics as well on here some where.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he said he bought them from e-bay.


----------

